# rojigualdo (rojo y amarillo)



## Ana de Vetusta

Según un diccionario bilingüe, "rojigualdo" significa "rojo y amarillo"; y, sin embargo, no encuentro esta palabra por ninguna parte: ni en el DRAE, ni el DUE ni el Clave. En cambio, sí me aparece en búsquedas de Google.
¿La habían escuchado ustedes alguna vez? ¿Es una palabra admisible?


----------



## Namarne

Hola: 

Yo estoy seguro de haberla oído o leído. Sobre si es admisible, supongo que será opinable, pero veo que en el DRAE tampoco está _rojiblanco_, por ejemplo, y los periodistas deportivos la usan continuamente. 
Yo voto por la corrección de estas dos (y otras semejantes). 

Saludos.


----------



## Colchonero

A mi me suenan las dos. _Rojiblanco_ desde luego y _rojigualda_ me sonó sin cesar, más bien me atronó, durante mi infancia y adolescencia. Ignoraba que el DRAE las ignoraba. Creo que son palabras de uso corriente.


----------



## Ibermanolo

Ana de Vetusta said:


> Según un diccionario bilingüe, "rojigualdo" significa "rojo y amarillo"; y, sin embargo, no encuentro esta palabra por ninguna parte: ni en el DRAE, ni el DUE ni el Clave. En cambio, sí me aparece en búsquedas de Google.
> ¿La habían escuchado ustedes alguna vez? ¿Es una palabra admisible?


 
Sí, a la bandera de España se le dice rojigualda.


----------



## Ana de Vetusta

Ibermanolo said:


> Sí, a la bandera de España se le dice rojigualda.


¡Vaya por Dios! ¿En qué "país" vivo? ;-) ¡Gracias a los tres!


----------



## Namarne

Yo también había pensado en la bandera, pero al no venir en el diccionario, he dudado si no dirían "roja y gualda". Pero no, tenéis razón, buscando en Google lo primero que sale es esto.


----------



## Ana de Vetusta

Namarne said:


> Yo también había pensado en la bandera, pero al no venir en el diccionario, he dudado si no dirían "roja y gualda". Pero no, tenéis razón, buscando en Google lo primero que sale es esto.


 
¿Y existe un nombre que defina mi ignorancia ? Gracias a los dos por iluminarme .


----------



## Cebolleta

Según la propia RAE, en las "Advertencias para el uso de este Diccionario" (se refiere al DRAE)

*2.10. Derivados y compuestos*
Todas las voces derivadas de otras o formadas mediante composición, sin tener en cuenta la posibilidad de que su significado sea claramente deducible a partir de los elementos que las constituyen, *pueden entrar a formar parte del Diccionario*. Así sucede con los adverbios terminados en -mente, las voces que contienen los prefijos anti-, des-, etc. Podrá objetarse que las posibilidades de formación de nuevas palabras mediante estos procedimientos son prácticamente infinitas; pero lo cierto es que *el uso real,* en España y en América, *acepta solo algunos neologismos de este tipo*, mientras que rechaza otros. *En este Diccionario solo aparecen aquellos términos que, vista la documentación de su empleo real, el Pleno académico ha decidido incluir*. De igual modo, para registrar los adjetivos derivados, mediante sufijos no siempre iguales, de nombres propios de persona (p. ej., cervantino, valleinclanesco, borgiano, brechtiano...) se juzga suficiente el aval académico a partir de la documentación escrita. La inclusión de los adjetivos gentilicios (español, mexicano, limeño, asunceno...), por su parte, es resultado de las propuestas formuladas por las distintas Academias, en los ámbitos que a cada una le corresponden.​
La negritas son mías. En cristiano: no están todas las posibilidades de composición de palabras, pero si se documenta su uso (y se le propone a la Academia, supongo), se incluirán.


----------



## Namarne

A mí me parece que la RAE nos ha dispensado a todos.  (Por el hecho de que no figure, me refiero).


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Namarne said:


> A mí me parece que la RAE nos ha dispensado a todos.  (Por el hecho de que no figure, me refiero).



como aprende uno por acá, en mi tierra hay un equipo de futbol al cual le llamamos "los aurinegros", obviamente porque el uniforme es amarillo y negro, pero busque entonces gualdinegros, e incluso negrigualdos, y curiosamente si aparece...miren esto..

la verdad no tenia ni idea de esa palabra "gualdo" y resulta que es una flor...
, mas linda!!!! 

saludos


----------



## Lurrezko

Se diría que estas palabrejas aumentan el carácter simbólico de banderas y enseñas deportivas: rojigualda, albiceleste, aurinegra, azulgrana...


----------



## kreiner

Yo he leído siempre que la bandera es "roja y gualda" (femenino de "gualdo", que a su vez es un adjetivo derivado de "gualda", que es una hierba... en fin, que me lío). Pero la composición "rojigualda" no me parece peor que otras combinaciones de colores, como acertadamente han señalado Cebolleta, Lurrezko y otros.


----------



## Colchonero

Como daltónico, soy el menos indicado para abrir la boca pero creo que gualda es un tono semejante al oro. Si he dicho alguna estupidez, piensen que soy discapacitado del colorín.


----------



## kreiner

Como sé menos de botánica que de física cuántica (y sé bien poco), transcribo parcialmente lo que dice el DRAE acerca de la gualda: "se cultiva para teñir de amarillo dorado con su cocimiento". O sea, que algo de dorado hay.


----------



## Colchonero

kreiner said:


> Como sé menos de botánica que de física cuántica (y sé bien poco), transcribo parcialmente lo que dice el DRAE acerca de la gualda: "se cultiva para teñir de amarillo dorado con su cocimiento". O sea, que algo de dorado hay.


 
Buen chico


----------



## Pinairun

Colchonero said:


> Como daltónico, soy el menos indicado para abrir la boca pero creo que gualda es un tono semejante al oro. Si he dicho alguna estupidez, piensen que soy discapacitado del colorín.


 
Seguro que las has visto alguna vez.


----------



## Hacha

A mí gualdo/a siempre me ha sonado a dorado. Pienso en "golden".
De la fuente de la más legítima sabiduría (no, no es el DRAE)
_"Para el color gualdo, amarillo de tonalidad dorada o levemente oscura, antiguamente obtenido de las plantas antedichas, véase: Oro (color)." (Wikipedia)_

Un saludo


----------



## Colchonero

Pinairun said:


> Seguro que las has visto alguna vez.


 
Sí, guapa, claro que las he visto, pero definir su tono exacto es harina de otro costal. También veo semáforos a diario y me parecen iguales.


----------



## kreiner

Colchonero said:


> Sí, guapa, claro que las he visto, pero definir su tono exacto es harina de otro costal. También veo semáforos a diario y me parecen iguales.


 
No será verdad... ¿Cómo puede un colchonero confundir los colores? Es metafísicamente imposible.

[...]


----------



## rocioteag

¡Pero como aprende uno en estos foros!

A mi lo de Gualdo me suena a nombre propio...por donde lo busque, que me corrijan los foreros de este lado del charco , pero gualdo o _rojigualdo _no se escucha mucho por aqui.

Sería directamente rojo y oro.


----------



## Colchonero

Pinairun said:


> Eso sí que es serio.


 
¡Pongan ustedes atencion cuando vayan a cruzar!


----------



## kreiner

rocioteag said:


> ¡Pero como aprende uno en estos foros!
> 
> A mi lo de Gualdo me suena a nombre propio...por donde lo busque, que me corrijan los foreros de este lado del charco , pero gualdo o _rojigualdo _no se escucha mucho por aqui.
> 
> Sería directamente rojo y oro.


 
Claro, porque no es tu bandera. Pero la bandera de España es "roja y gualda". Así lo aprendí yo de pequeño. Pero si ahora se dice "rojigualda", pues... paciencia. Claro que es mucho más fácil decir que la bandera de España es roja, amarilla y roja.
Un saludo.


----------



## Namarne

rocioteag said:


> A mi lo de Gualdo me suena a nombre propio...


  
Por aquí, aparte de para nombrar a la bandera, tampoco es que se diga mucho eso de _waldo_.


----------



## Colchonero

kreiner said:


> Claro, porque no es tu bandera. Pero la bandera de España es "roja y gualda". Así lo aprendí yo de pequeño. Pero si ahora se dice "rojigualda", pues... paciencia. Claro que es mucho más fácil decir que la bandera de España es roja, amarilla y roja.
> Un saludo.


 
Concuerdo. Sólo me permito señalar que España, a lo largo de su historia, ha tenido otras banderas no tan capicúas.


----------



## rocioteag

Colchonero said:


> Concuerdo. Sólo me permito .......capicúas.


 
Se que no es materia de este hilo, pero esta palabra me ha dejado así .

Y para mi, la bandera española es de color rojo y oro...


----------



## Pinairun

Según el art. 4 del Título preliminar de la Constitución de 1978, la bandera española es roja, *amarilla* y roja.


----------



## kreiner

Pinairun said:


> Según el art. 4 del Título preliminar de la Constitución de 1978, la bandera española es roja, *amarilla* y roja.


 
Es que yo estudié estas cosas bastante antes de la Constitución del 78 (basta con leer mi perfil, que yo no miento) . Si no es por eso, ni me sonaría "gualdo/a".
Gracias por el dato.


----------



## Pinairun

kreiner said:


> Es que yo estudié estas cosas bastante antes de la Constitución del 78 (basta con leer mi perfil, que yo no miento)


 
Pues yo !ni te cuento!


----------



## Lurrezko

Pinairun said:


> Según el art. 4 del Título preliminar de la Constitución de 1978, la bandera española es roja, *amarilla* y roja.



_Roja, *amarilla* y roja_ suena de lo más basto, parece que pierde. Ni punto de comparación con* rojigualda*. Pero para gustos, los colores (es una forma de hablar, Colchonero)...


----------



## ErOtto

Aunque ya ha quedado claro que se usa más gualda que gualdo (lo digo por el título del hilo)... para que no haya lugar a dudas:



> *gualdo**, da**.*
> 
> 
> 
> *1. *adj. Amarillo, del color de la flor de la gualda.
> 
> MORF. U. m., para referirse al masculino, la forma *gualda*. _Colores rojo y gualda._


 
Y sí, la bandera nacional siempre ha sido rojo y gualda, por lo menos a nivel de calle.

De hecho, en heráldica no se suele usar amarillo, sino gualda.
Igual que se suele usar más bermellón que rojo.

Ahora que lo escribo... también se podría llamar a la bandera nacional *bermellón y gualda*.  (Suena a Pepe Gotera y Otilio ).

Saludos
Er


----------



## kreiner

Querido Er, ¿estás seguro de que la bandera nacional siempre ha sido roj*o* y gualda? Porque lo de usar gualda para el masculino, pase; pero rojo para el femenino, ya empieza a preocuparme .

Saludos


----------



## Colchonero

¿Y siempre? ¿Siempre, siempre?


----------



## torrebruno

Chicos, acordaros de decir bandera nacional española.


----------



## ErOtto

¡Ay, cuánto quisquilloso hay hoy por estos lares! 



kreiner said:


> Querido Er, ¿estás seguro de que la bandera nacional siempre ha sido roj*o* y gualda? Porque lo de usar gualda para el masculino, pase; pero rojo para el femenino, ya empieza a preocuparme .
> 
> Saludos


 
Pozí rojo y gualda... la bandera es de *color* rojo y gualda, elidido... que no se os pasa una... 



Colchonero said:


> ¿Y siempre? ¿Siempre, siempre?


 
Desde que tiene esos colores, sí, siempre... cuando, como en la República ha tenido tres colores distintos, evidentemente no ha podido ser rojo y gualda... _puntillosillos_ andamos esta mañana... además, ¿tú no eras daltónico? 

¿Mejor 'asín'?

EDIT:



torrebruno said:


> Chicos, acordaros de decir bandera nacional española.


 
¡Yastá! ¡El que faltaba para completar el trío calaveras! 


Saludos
Er 'metepatas'


----------



## Colchonero

Era sólo por precisar y no tanto por meterte el dedo en el ojo (aunque...). No obstante, aclaro que a mí el simbolismo de las banderas -de todas- me resbala por la espina dorsal y no precisamente a causa de mi daltonismo...

Centrándonos en el asunto, parece claro que gualda es un término propio de la heráldica o, por ser puntillosos, de la vexilología.


----------



## Ana de Vetusta

Solo me gustaría añadir que llamar a nuestra bandera rojigualda le otorga cierta distinción, porque desde luego, permítanme decir que siempre me ha resultado bastante soseta de colores.


----------

